# Steak marinade?



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking for a good steak marinade i am cooking for my GF tonight and i want it to be good. Does anyone have a good steak marinade i can make or buy? Or should i just salt and pepper em. I think i am going to have the butcher cut me some steaks out of a beef tenderloin. My dad did that the other night and it was super tender. Need a marinade ASAP going to the store soon.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Marinade in red wine (Merlot or Cab) for bout 2 hour before cooking......then hitem with sea salt, garlic pepper and thats it top em with a little butter on the grill.....Amazing


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

That sounds amazing only problem not 21 yet haha.


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Try these and see if they help:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=194157&highlight=marinades
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=194168&highlight=marinades


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Diesel57 said:


> Anyone else?


I'm 21...you cookin me a steak?


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> I'm 21...you cookin me a steak?


Hahaha


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think i am just gonna do a little olive oil and salt and pepper than make a garlic butter to go on top how does that sound?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

To be honest with you, I have people rave about my steaks and the only thing I put on them is sea salt and coarse cracked pepper. The trick is to buy the right kind of steak and cook it until medium-rare or medium. My wife and I enjoy a nicely marbled PRIME filet mignon, 1 1/2"-2" thick cooked to medium rare. Medium-rare is about 7 minutes per side over high heat rotated 45 degrees once per side for nice grill marks. I can usually tell if a steak is cooked to medium or medium rare by just pressing on the steak.

Here is a 20 second video that tells you all you need to know about whether a steak is cooked or not.






Once cooked remove from the grill add a very thin pat of butter to the top of each steak and place on a warmed plate in the microwave covered in aluminum foil and a kitchen towel. Plate up the sides on warmed plates, my preference is garlic whipped mashed potatoes and roasted prosciutto wrapped asparagus, then add the steaks with at least 3-5 minutes of rest time after you have taken them off the grill. Drizzle the steaks with the juices that are left on the steak.

Here is a link to the asparagus recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Prosciutto-Wrapped-Asparagus/Detail.aspx
Make sure that you blanch the asparagus before roasting them. You need to place them in boiling water for 1 minute then place them in an ice bath to cool them off before wrapping them and finishing them off in the oven.

Twiced baked potatoes also go well with steaks.

The trick with steaks is quality and being cooked to medium at the most. A great steak marinade cannot make up for over cooking a steak!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I like to take and put a little Hickory-Brown Sugar BBQ sauce in to a gallon bag, add some worchester and teriyaki with it. Stick the steaks in the bag and use your fingers to tenderize them. Put in fridge for an hour and then do it again. 

Might be able to eat it with a spoon....


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys oh i dont over cook my steaks i like mine still mooing.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

marinate steaks? ...you ain't from around here are you?

fajitas, yea but not steaks!


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

I know people that do both so i was just asking.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I do both...I like to change it up a little sometimes.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Lowry's Steak & Chop marinade, good stuff


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks all i will let you know how it turns out i am headed to the store now.


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

Montreal Steak seasoning


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Diesel57 said:


> Thanks all i will let you know how it turns out i am headed to the store now.


Well, how did you do it and how was it?


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Tried and true*

I assume you found something that worked for you, but I'll throw my recommendation out there.

If you can find these plates, I highly recommend them.
http://www.thehomemarketplace.com/H...ferralID=afeb61c3-59e3-11de-8327-000423bb4e79

HEB and Kroger both have great Black Angus Ribeyes from the butcher. I had my favorite butcher from the Alvin Kroger cut me up some 1-1/2" Ribeyes. The wife doctored 'em up with Sea salt, black pepper, and garlic powder. Set the grill to 525 degrees. 5 minutes per side. The grease from the ribeye initates an above the grate flame, searing the outside of the steak. Throw the steel plates on the grill for a couple of minutes. Add a tablespoon of butter to the hot steel plate. Once melted, throw steak on steel plate, serve. Medium rare = delish. Had this again last night and hurt myself.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Diesel57 said:


> Looking for a good steak marinade i am cooking for my GF tonight and i want it to be good. Does anyone have a good steak marinade i can make or buy? Or should i just salt and pepper em. I think i am going to have the butcher cut me some steaks out of a beef tenderloin. My dad did that the other night and it was super tender. Need a marinade ASAP going to the store soon.


Lightly coat with extra virgin olive oil. Thoroughlly soak on Worchester sauce. Coat heavily with Montreal staek seasoning and put in ice box for about 2 hours. One hour before cooking remove fron nfridge and let meat come to room temperature. During the warm up period keep turning in seasoning and sauce. Put RIBEYES on HOT fire(oak,mesquite or Kingsford charcoal) Cook until desired doneness. Take off just prior to being done and let the steak rest for a couple of minutes before serving and cutting .

Ribeyes 1.25"thick
baked sweet potatoes with sweet butter(don't forget the cinnamon and brown sugar)
Fried green beans(seared in bacon grease with onions,mushrooms and stewed tomatoes)
Seet Tea
Home made bread
Banna pudding
Lock the door
Turn out the lights
See ya in a couple of days.:an6::an6:


----------

